# Dunlop tour 3 wheel trolly



## DaveM (Oct 3, 2011)

This is more a preview than review. Wanted a cheep trolly as I may get a electric one later. I was in Sport direct looking and they had the above for Â£89.99 to dear.

Went on their website same trolly almost half price Â£45.99. So ordered one on friday normal post. It arrived this morning Monday, great delivery.

Spent some time looking it over and putting it together. Looks really well made. Solid build. very free running and easy to set up so it tracks inline.

Ok the proof of the pudding will be on the course. But if your looking for a cheap 3 wheel trolly. I dont think you will go far wrong with this one at the price it is online.


----------

